
Ask HN: Good datasets for studying RDBMS in depth - antoaravinth
Hello All,<p>I have a fundamental knowledge on RDMS and have done data modelling in Postgresql (to some extend). I could able to make sense of what is Normalization, Joins, locks (specifically optimistic locking) etc.<p>I have learnt all these in my side projects mainly, or in production where the data isn&#x27;t much huge. I haven&#x27;t got any chance to debug a slow query or even select Indexing strategies etc which I guess is really important to understand RDMBS or postgresql in general.<p>I wanted to know are there any open source datasets, which will helpful for self studying or even debugging slow queries &#x2F; seeing their indexing strategies etc.<p>Any answer would be appreciated.
======
PaulHoule
See

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=524...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=52430)

and other data generators for various TPC tasks. These usually have a knob you
can turn to scale the size up or down.

------
elchief
Sakila is BSD and used on a few sites I visit:
[https://www.jooq.org/sakila](https://www.jooq.org/sakila)

